# Schaffer Archery joins Aim Low Productions



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

For immediate release:
Schaffer Archery Joins Aim Low Productions
April 29, 2009

Aim Low Productions is proud to announce their new partnership with Schaffer Archery in support of Aim N Low TV. Schaffer Archery's Opposition sights and their line up of arrow rests are built to stand up to the abuse that the Aim Low staff subjects all our equipment to while hunting.

Information about Schaffer Archery and their quality products can be found at www.schafferarchery.com.

Information about Aim Low Productions can be found at www.aimlowproductions.com and Aim N Low TV can be viewed at www.aimnlowtv.com.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

*Schaffer*

Thats great news Robin. I shoot Schaffer, those things are tough as nails! Good Luck in your joint venture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

BuckWyld said:


> Good Luck in your joint venture.


Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*schaffer*

Robin you sure now how to pickem. I have been shooting schaffer I think since Johns first rest cam out. They are a great bunch of fellows and have a great product and you made a great choice as well Rex


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

featherlite said:


> Robin you sure now how to pickem. I have been shooting schaffer I think since Johns first rest cam out. They are a great bunch of fellows and have a great product and you made a great choice as well Rex


Having good people to work with to go along with a good product is very important to us.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats Robin! Hope you guys have a great season.

Les


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Congrats Robin! Hope you guys have a great season.
> 
> Les


Thanks Les. We have had some great hog hunts this spring already and some great hunts planned for this fall. Of course, plenty of bowfishing in between too.


----------

